# Byte und Bit



## steve (10. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Aufgabe bekommen, bei der es mir sehr schwer fällt einen Anhaltspunkt für die Lösung zu finden.
Ich würde mich sehr über jemanden freuen, der zumindest eine Idee zu dieser Aufgabe hat.

--> AUFGABE:::
In Java sind alle elementaren numerischen Datentypen vorzeichenbehaftet. Wird ein Byte
als Repräsentation eines vorzeichenlosen 8-Bit langen Maschinenwortes angesehen, ist es
notwendig den Wertebereich von 0 bis 255 zur Verfügung zu haben.
Als vorzeichenbehafteter Datentyp kann E\WH nur einen Werte von –128 bis +127 beinhalten.
Die Darstellung größerer Werte erfordert dann mehrere Bytes.
Formulieren Sie:
a) Eine Java-Methode, die es ermöglicht, den Wert des Datentyps E\WH als
vorzeicheloses
8-Bit langes Maschinenwort zu betrachten und damit den Wertebereich 0 – 255 zur
Verfügung zu haben.
b) Eine Methode, die die Rückkonvertierung aus der unter Pkt a) generierten Form in den
Datentyp E\WH erlaubt.
c) Eine Methode zur Ausgabe der internen Bitstruktur eines Wertes vom Typ E\WH
Testen Sie die Gesamtfunktion anhand eines einfachen Testbeispieles:


Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!!!


----------



## Roar (10. Dez 2004)

wir machen keine hausaufgaben.


----------



## steve (11. Dez 2004)

schlaue antwort!

10 punkte für dich!


----------



## Grizzly (12. Dez 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wir machen keine hausaufgaben.


Jepp, genau.



			
				steve hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schlaue antwort!
> 
> 10 punkte für dich!



Häh??? :bahnhof: 



Ich weiss ja nicht, aber in der Aufgabe steht eigentlich alles drin. Was verstehst Du denn nicht bzw. wo hackt es denn?


----------

